# windows 7 font size



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just got a new to me computer !!! free !!!!!!!!!!!!! it has windows 7 on it. i cannot figure out how to make the font sizes larger in forums like this one. 
i use google chrome, and changing the font size there does not help.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh yeah.

windows xp. it showed each window down in the task bar. 7 doesn't do this, i would like it too. how can i do this ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

On mine you go to the bottom of the screen where the Micro Soft little flag is, hit that and look for magnifier.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

WOWZER ! yeah, thats works ! but it is not permanent and is way to large.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i found it = start button = get started = change text size = i was at 125%, 150% was way to much. custom setting , now at 135% and a little too much.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

ctrl plus + and ctrl plus - will zoom in and out in chrome, IE and firefox.

Fix'n it, you can change how the windows show up on the taskbar by right clicking on the taskbar and clicking properties.its in there.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DannyT said:


> ctrl plus + and ctrl plus - will zoom in and out in chrome, IE and firefox.
> 
> Fix'n it, you can change how the windows show up on the taskbar by right clicking on the taskbar and clicking properties.its in there.


:yes: :thumbup:


----------



## EnriqueIL (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah ctrl plus + and ctrl plus - will effects zoom in and out in chrome.


----------



## SuperJETT (Oct 27, 2012)

Along with CTRL + and CTRL -, CTRL 0 resets it back to default which is what you've been changing.


----------



## jacques1 (May 24, 2013)

Try to CTRL 0 it will reset the properties.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

use ctrl and mouse role wheel on top of mouse


----------

